# Quickmode - Please make it configurable



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

I love Quickmode as I've been using similar functionality with VLC for some time now.

The suggestion I'd like to make is that the speed of playback be configurable. Why hard code it at 1.3? It would be nice to be able to bump up / down the speed in realtime, but even having the ability to set it in settings would be a big benefit.

Thanks in advance,
F


----------



## collin (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the feature. 1.3x is pretty ok, but configuring it would be nice too.

My main request here is to let us set it as a global default or a per-show default on or off. When binge watching, it sucks to turn it on every episode.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

garberfc said:


> I love Quickmode as I've been using similar functionality with VLC for some time now.
> 
> The suggestion I'd like to make is that the speed of playback be configurable. Why hard code it at 1.3? It would be nice to be able to bump up / down the speed in realtime, but even having the ability to set it in settings would be a big benefit.
> 
> ...


I am going to take a wild guess and say that to get things like CC to work, fps to work properly....as well as pitch, it is hard coded and optimized.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

collin said:


> I love the feature. 1.3x is pretty ok, but configuring it would be nice too.
> 
> My main request here is to let us set it as a global default or a per-show default on or off. When binge watching, it sucks to turn it on every episode.


Tivo is not about allowing their users to configure choices. They are about forcing their choices down their users' throats. So even ignoring the issues SRI mentioned, don't expect it to happen.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I am going to take a wild guess and say that to get things like CC to work, fps to work properly....as well as pitch, it is hard coded and optimized.


+1

There is probably a limit to what the decoder and pitch adjustment code can accomplish. 1.3x is probably a hardware limitation.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree, they could possibly create a 1.0, 1.3 and 1.6 selectable option, but it wouldn't be trivial. 

Add to that, TiVo doesn't generally try to clog the user experience with a lot of configuration options for the 1% user...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I agree, they could possibly create a 1.0, 1.3 and 1.6 selectable option, but it wouldn't be trivial.
> 
> Add to that, TiVo doesn't generally try to clog the user experience with a lot of configuration options for the 1% user...


I think there is more of a technical challenge for this one. They just got it working even at 1.3.

As for the difficulty of configuration options, you can bury the advanced stuff. Every computer has advanced stuff that most people never see. I was just looking at some of the deep stuff my AVR does. But you plug the thing in and it works.

Dumbing everything down is not a good policy.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Dumbing everything down is not a good policy.


I agree, but I'd note it's worked for Apple and their iPhones.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Add to that, TiVo doesn't generally try to clog the user experience with a lot of configuration options for the 1% user...


Yep that's pretty much their MO.

I do wonder, at this point if the Tivo customer may have changed and/or if they'd be better off catering to the 1% customer.

The masses (anyone not that into tv) just want the simple easy to use does the job stuff. But Tivo has a low install base like an enthusiast product.

Maybe they should go more of that direction.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> I agree, but I'd note it's worked for Apple and their iPhones.


Actually that is not really true. Apple has a lot of hidden settings. Don't confuse efficient with dumb.

In fact, iOS is an example of what I'm saying. Make it simple to use on the surface but have a lot of hidden things for those who want to dig in.


----------



## collin (Jan 2, 2008)

everybody jumped all over the configurable speeds, but doesn't anybody else want quick mode to just stay on universally for all shows until you turn it off? Seems like that should be easy enough to implement and doesn't clutter the UI either.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

collin said:


> everybody jumped all over the configurable speeds, but doesn't anybody else want quick mode to just stay on universally for all shows until you turn it off? Seems like that should be easy enough to implement and doesn't clutter the UI either.


No.

Timing is everything in most comedies and dramas.

I only use it for catching up on News, Talk or Sports programming.

It ruins the flow and timing on other programming.


----------



## collin (Jan 2, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> No.
> 
> Timing is everything in most comedies and dramas.
> 
> ...


So then you would turn it off when you don't want it and on when you do want it. The only thing different from current is that you don't have to keep turning it on each show when binge watching.

Simple version: once turned on, it stays on for all playback until you turn it off.

Medium complex version: turn it on for a show, it stays on for all recordings of that show.

High UI complexity version: set categories you want it on/off in.

Frankly, the simple version would satisfy me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

collin said:


> everybody jumped all over the configurable speeds, but doesn't anybody else want quick mode to just stay on universally for all shows until you turn it off? Seems like that should be easy enough to implement and doesn't clutter the UI either.


 Heck no!!

I only use Quick mode for News, Reality, and Sports programs.

It only takes two button presses to activate it. So i don't see that as an issue. You do it once at the beginning of each show. No big deal.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

collin said:


> everybody jumped all over the configurable speeds, but doesn't anybody else want quick mode to just stay on universally for all shows until you turn it off? Seems like that should be easy enough to implement and doesn't clutter the UI either.


No


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, we need a config page for this ( as well as the backdoors for the time and quick hide play on pause/unpause - which I have to keep setting after the machine reboots).



> It only takes two button presses to activate it. So i don't see that as an issue.


I don't use quickmode much because it's still a PITA to turn it on/off. If I only turned it on once at the beginning of a show, that would be different. But I want it for other things, where I would turn it on/off every 20 seconds or so (e.g. between football plays). Then the 2 key activation/deactivate is a pain.

If we do ever get a config page, please let it include an option to turn it on/off with a single key (select would be ok, but even a color key would do). If we could set it to other values besides just 1.3x (e.g. 2x) then a toggle on/off would be even more useful.

For those that fear turning it on by accident, I wouldn't be too upset with still having the status when hitting the play button.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

collin said:


> everybody jumped all over the configurable speeds, but doesn't anybody else want quick mode to just stay on universally for all shows until you turn it off? Seems like that should be easy enough to implement and doesn't clutter the UI either.


Yes, I'd like for it to stay on until I turned it off myself. I turned it ON myself, why does it then turn off it's self after the program. Maybe I'm binge watching. Why should I have to be forced to keep turning it back on? If I want it back off, I'll tell it when I want it back off.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Record an episode of Law and Order on TNT. Watch a few minutes then turn on quick mode. TNT speeds up L&O, maybe 10%, so then can air the "normal" amount of commercials without having to edit the program. The show is all but unwatchable with quick mode.

You probably can't go much faster then we have, I don't know if much slower would make sense. Pitch and preserving closed captioning probably prohibits letting us pick the exact amount of "quickness"

Tivo could offer 2 or 3 different speeds of quick mode. I don't think it's necessary.

On until I turn it off sounds good but I see some support issues. Another family member doesn't even know quickmode exists let alone how to turn it off. You forget it's on.

Add me to the list of posers who think tivo should have an advanced settings menu. First thing support would do is have you turn all advanced settings off. I could probably think of a dozen settings that belong on an advanced menu.


----------



## JaniceW (Aug 3, 2019)

garberfc said:


> I love Quickmode as I've been using similar functionality with VLC for some time now.
> 
> The suggestion I'd like to make is that the speed of playback be configurable. Why hard code it at 1.3? It would be nice to be able to bump up / down the speed in realtime, but even having the ability to set it in settings would be a big benefit.
> 
> ...


I like your suggestion and would also like the option to playback slower than normal. If they made this option configurable, then maybe they could allow it to be set at a value less than 1. Maybe .9? You'll all understand why I'm asking for this once you get OLD like me.


----------

